# Giant ATX 27.5 good first bike? Also what to look for buying used?



## Butane (Feb 24, 2019)

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/atx-27dot5-2-2016

I'm 5'9 and around 180 lbs, and I can get one of these used right now for $200. Also looking for advice on what to look for when buying used.


----------



## Butane (Feb 24, 2019)

I also have the option of getting a 2008 Giant Trance 1 for $400, which is a full suspension but it doesn't have some of the name brand parts I have heard people recommend


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Make sure you get a bike that fits you.
The fork on the first is designed for bike paths and smooth trails. It lacks adjustable rebound damping and has plastic instead of metal bushings inside. A spring is the damper. It also is 7 speed with a freewheel gear cluster instead of a cassette. 8sp and above use a freehub cassette. They're easier to maintain.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

*ATX 1*- Even for $200, that's a VERY low-end bike. it's better than what you can get a Walmart for $200, but not by a wide margin. If it's going to be a neighborhood cruiser or just a fitness bike for bike paths or commuting to work, it will be fine. You'll start wearing out and breaking parts soon if you ride actual mtb trails on it.

my main concern is the wheels, which have a freewheel in the back. those hubs are notorious for broken axles. you can replace the wheels, but any decent wheelset is going to cost more than that whole bike.

Tourney is Shimano's bottom of the barrel drivetrain. not very reliable.

flimsy fork. you can replace it with Suntour's upgrade program, but then the rest of the parts are barely mediocre.

*Trance 1* that was a nice $2000+ mid-level XC bike when it was new. without seeing it in person, there's no telling if it's a good deal or not. if it was well-maintained and nothing is totally worn out, that's a good deal. the only "problem" is that it's dated. it will be just fine for a beginner.

however, if it's in need of a lot of parts, that will become an expensive "bargain" fast. a bike that old that has been ridden might be in need of:
overhaul of bearings, cables and housing, brake pads, tires, wheel truing, fork air spring and damper service, rear shock service, frame bushings, grips, new cassette, chain and chainrings, etc. that could set you back another $400-500 in parts and labor.


----------



## Butane (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for the advice, I happened upon a very good deal on a Santa Cruz Superlight 3, and although it is a full suspension setup I think the deal made it a solid first bike I can grow into.


----------

